# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pse administratorat nuk fshin "firmat" te gjuha e huaj?!

## Endri_UCK

*Kam nje pytje per antaret dhe per Administratorat pse nuk fshini personat qe kan "firma" ne gjuhen te huaj? 

Dhe faj fillon na antaret sepse ketu eshte SHQIPERI nuk eshte as greqi as turqi as gjermani as itali etj...

Do ju jap nje shembul pse greket fshin personat qe kan firma ne gjuhen Shqipetare? po ketu pse lejohen keto lloj firma?

PS: Una jam i mendimit qe duet te perjashtohen keta lloj njerez ose ti heqin firmat ne gjuhen te huaj.!*

----------


## Endri_UCK

*Qenka me te vertet e madhe frika 
Numrojm zero komente deri tani  ....*

----------


## xfiles

une jam dakord me ty,
me perkthe te lutem firmen time shkurt paster dhe sakte ne shqip dhe te siguroj qe do ta vendos shqip qe sot e tutje.

----------


## Endri_UCK

> une jam dakord me ty,
> me perkthe te lutem firmen time shkurt paster dhe sakte ne shqip dhe te siguroj qe do ta vendos shqip qe sot e tutje.


Una nuk jam ndo nje perkthyse dhe as skam per ta perkthy.

Dhe se kuptoj keten pytjen qe ben kur e ke shkruajt vet me gjuhe te huaj do ta dije se ca eshte dhe Shqip kshu qe leni keto pytje koti ...

----------


## xfiles

> Dhe se kuptoj keten pytjen qe ben kur e ke shkruajt vet me gjuhe te huaj do ta dije se ca eshte dhe Shqip kshu qe leni keto pytje koti ...


po sigurisht qe une e kuptoj, 
problemi eshte se po ta perktheja ne shqip do humbte ate kuptimin qe ka tani. Anglishtja eshte nje gjuhe qe ka shume fuqi shprehese.

Pastaj firma eshte diçka personale.
Kur te shohesh postime ne gjuhe te huaja atehere ankohu.

----------


## gloreta

Sepse jo te gjithe qe jane shqiptare rrine ne Shqiperi, shumica jane emigrante, nqs ata duan te vene dicka ne gjuhe te huaj pune e tyre cfare do besh ti do i hedhesh ne gjyq ?

----------


## BvizioN

Firma dhe emri perdorues jane zgjedhje personale, ashtu siq nuk mund ti imponosh nje anetari qe emri perdorues duhet te jete detyrimisht ne gjuhen shqipe, po ashtu nuk mund ti imponosh gjuhen qe perdor ne firme. Tej gjatesia e firmes, gjuha banale si dhe vendosja e lidhjeve me faqe jashte forumit, jane te ndaluara. 

Per arsye se nuk eshte fundi i dynjase nese nuk zberthen kuptimin e firmes se dikujt. Eshte aktiviteti i anetareve neper temat e forumit qe duhet te jete i kuptueshem per te gjithe.

----------


## Marya

pse ?
 te vjen plasje qe nuk i kupton dot? :buzeqeshje: 
meso...

----------


## Endri_UCK

> po sigurisht qe une e kuptoj, 
> problemi eshte se po ta perktheja ne shqip do humbte ate kuptimin qe ka tani. Anglishtja eshte nje gjuhe qe ka shume fuqi shprehese.
> 
> Pastaj firma eshte diçka personale.
> Kur te shohesh postime ne gjuhe te huaja atehere ankohu.


E para puna anglishtja eshte gjuha e botes ti lexhove ndo nje gje me larte qe thote Anglishtja??
Kush e di Anglishten sote nuk ka humabsje peshembull neve shqipetaret gjuha jone e para eshte Shqipja dhe e dyta Anglishtja qe duet te dime...
Una nuk u ankova per Anglishten...

----------


## Endri_UCK

> Sepse jo te gjithe qe jane shqiptare rrine ne Shqiperi, shumica jane emigrante, nqs ata duan te vene dicka ne gjuhe te huaj pune e tyre cfare do besh ti do i hedhesh ne gjyq ?


Una nuk kam per ti hedh ne gjyg ata te vetja vete bejn dam nuk bejn te mua  :buzeqeshje: 
Mua nuk me pelqen qe harrohet gjuha Shqipe dhe me vjen inat sepse te forumet e huaj po vure dicka Shqipe te perjashtojn kurse ketu se can njeri byt*** pa lej te shajn dhe biles  :perqeshje:  e para here qe po e shikoj keten fenomen  :ngerdheshje:  ...

----------


## Endri_UCK

> pse ?
>  te vjen plasje qe nuk i kupton dot?
> meso...


Nje pytje: ka mami jote ndo nje goce ose cune ca dreqin je mo te zgjuhare te familia??  :buzeqeshje: 

Una di shum gjuha por i flas atje ku me takojn jo te Shqiperia qe te shes pordh si disa te tjer  :shkelje syri:  ...

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Nacionalistët më pëlqejnë, por për nder nacionalistët e leshit më ngatërrojnë zorrët!

----------


## Endri_UCK

> Firma dhe emri perdorues jane zgjedhje personale, ashtu siq nuk mund ti imponosh nje anetari qe emri perdorues duhet te jete detyrimisht ne gjuhen shqipe, po ashtu nuk mund ti imponosh gjuhen qe perdor ne firme. Tej gjatesia e firmes, gjuha banale si dhe vendosja e lidhjeve me faqe jashte forumit, jane te ndaluara. 
> 
> Per arsye se nuk eshte fundi i dynjase nese nuk zberthen kuptimin e firmes se dikujt. Eshte aktiviteti i anetareve neper temat e forumit qe duhet te jete i kuptueshem per te gjithe.


Vlla, ik me ndo nje forum greke pershembull e vendos fotographien e Shqiponjes dhe shkruaj tek firma O SA MIRE ME QENE SHQIPETAR te shikosh per sa ore kan per te perjashtu  :shkelje syri:  ...

----------


## Endri_UCK

> Nacionalistët më pëlqejnë, por për nder nacionalistët e leshit më ngatërrojnë zorrët!


Una jam nacionalisht i leshit  :xhoker:  ... haha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Una nuk kam per ti hedh ne gjyg ata te vetja vete bejn dam nuk bejn te mua 
> Mua nuk me pelqen qe harrohet gjuha Shqipe dhe me vjen inat sepse te forumet e huaj po vure dicka Shqipe te perjashtojn kurse ketu se can njeri byt*** pa lej te shajn dhe biles  e para here qe po e shikoj keten fenomen ...


Epo po deshe ti mos ver gje ne gjuhe te huaj por ne shqip. Edhe atyre ka filluar tu pelqeje gjuha e huaj, kjo eshte dicka e mire, por kjo nuk do te thote se e kane harruar fare Shqipen, ti e di mire se ka edhe forum per shqiptaret nga diaspora, une per vete flas 3 gjuhe te 3ja me pelqejne. Sa per shqipen eshte dhe mbetet gjuha jote amatare.

Inatin mbaje per vete o djale :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endri_UCK

> Epo po deshe ti mos ver gje ne gjuhe te huaj por ne shqip. Edhe atyre ka filluar tu pelqeje gjuha e huaj, kjo eshte dicka e mire, por kjo nuk do te thote se e kane harruar fare Shqipen, ti e di mire se ka edhe forum per shqiptaret nga diaspora, une per vete flas 3 gjuhe te 3ja me pelqejne. Sa per shqipen eshte dhe mbetet gjuha jote amatare.
> 
> Inatin mbaje per vete o djale


Ok si te doj Turku o vajze  :xhoker:

----------


## bindi

Pse administratorat nuk fshin "firmat" te gjuha e huaj?!

Perse antaret vene fimat apo (nick name)ne nje gjuhe te huaj me sa kuptova!
Per mendimin tim e bejne kete per shume arsye...Qe munde te jene...!
E para: nga ndjenja e inferioritetit...Per te vendosur nje nick name ne shqipe!
E dyta: qe te duken me trendy,qe ka lidhje me te paren!
E treta: qe shpesh ndodh, qe shqiptaret te paraqiten me katolike se vete papa!Qe prap ka lidhje me te paren!
E katerta duke menduar ,se vetja i duket se jane dikushi!Qe gjithashtu ka lidhje me te paren!
E pesta...
E ghashta...
E shtata...
Dhe arsye te tjera qe mund te jene X.

----------


## Milkway

> E para puna anglishtja eshte gjuha e botes ti lexhove ndo nje gje me larte qe thote Anglishtja??
> Kush e di Anglishten sote nuk ka humabsje peshembull neve shqipetaret gjuha jone e para eshte Shqipja dhe e dyta Anglishtja qe duet te dime...
> Una nuk u ankova per Anglishten...


Me siguri te pengon arabishtja , greqishtja , serbishtja etj etj 



> Nacionalistët më pëlqejnë, por për nder nacionalistët e leshit më ngatërrojnë zorrët!


Qfare karakteristika kan keta nacionalistat e leshit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Shih e shkruaj minare  :shkelje syri:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Ok si te doj Turku o vajze



Koka e turkut je vete ti  :perqeshje:

----------

